# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Eingeloggt bleiben?

## daniela3

Hallo,
mir gelingt es nicht (obwohl das Häckchen gesetzt ist) immer eingeloggt zu bleiben. Was mache ich falsch? Ich Haben ein iPhone und ein iPad mini. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

----------


## RolandHO

Wie reagiert dein System denn, wenn du dich anmeldest?

Fragt es erneut nach Anmeldenamen und Passwort?

----------


## daniela3

Ich tippe es ein, setze den Haken auf eingeloggt bleiben und bin drin. Aber wenn ich ein nächstes mal komme, muss ich mich erneut einloggen. Das ist in anderen Foren nicht der Fall.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Daniela,

das funktioniert aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht.
... und das ist gut so.
Du solltest keine Passwörter speichern.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Du solltest keine Passwörter speichern.


Ja, richtig, das Elfte Gebot!

Und trotzdem funktioniert das bei mir auf dem iPad mini bestens,
auch auf iPhon und PC.

An die anderen zehn Gebote halte ich mich auch nur selektiv.
Mücken z.B. töte ich. Kakerlaken nicht, weil ich die Mistviecher
nie erwische oder weil es mich zu sehr vor den Viechern ekelt. 
(Nicht bei mir zuhause aber auf den Kanaren, in Afrika.)

ähem..., wie war das Thema bitte?

Achja, iPad mini: Ich weiss nicht mehr, wie ich das zustandebrachte.
Das ist ja alles so _intuitiv_ ...

Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Ja, seltsamerweise funktioniert es jetzt plötzlich doch, aber nur am ipad mini, an iphone nicht. Echt komisch...

----------


## RolandHO

Vielleicht liegt's dadran:

wenn du die Arbeit im Forum beenden willst, darfst du nicht oben rechts "Abmelden" anklicken,
sondern einfach das Browser-Fenster schließen. (So funktioniert's auf dem iMac unter Firefox)

----------


## uwes2403

Moinsen,

löschen die I - Produkte evtl. beim Beenden der Browser Sitzung automatisch alle Cookies - oder ist der Browser so eingestellt ? Das könnte ein Grund sein, warum die automatische Anmeldung nicht funktioniert...

Uwe

----------

